# Acoustic Elegance IB12-A4



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

I placed the order last week and they arrived today. First I want to say the Value you get is unbelievable Under $300.00 for the pair shipped. The build quality is very good. The service from the company was outstanding. They even personalize the serial number to your name I thought it was a nice personal touch. Packaging was excellent also. Specs:

IB12A-4
Fs: 24hz
Qms: 3.8
Vas: 160L
Cms: .4
Mms: 110g
Xmax: 18.5mm
Xmech: 22mm
Sd: 530sqcm
Qes: .38
Re: 2.7ohm
LE: .16mH
Z: 4ohm
Bl: 10.9Tm
Pe: 500W
Qts: .35
1w SPL: 89.6db
2.83V: 94.3dB

Link to AE:
AE Speakers --- Superb Quality, Unforgettable Performance, Definitely.

I hope to have these installed in the coming months the car is getting a total make over.

Here are the pictures I had a hard time finding any info on them initially so for anyone looking to purchase at least you can see them before you purchase. PICS:





































Sorry about the banana hands !


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

ruffryderso said:


> I placed the order last week and they arrived today. First I want to say the Value you get is unbelievable Under $300.00 for the pair shipped. The build quality is very good. The service from the company was outstanding. They even personalize the serial number to your name I thought it was a nice personal touch. Packaging was excellent also. Specs:
> 
> IB12A-4
> Fs: 24hz
> ...


How are you planning to use them? The name suggests infinite-baffle, but the specs suggest sealed (e.g. 1.25 cu.ft., stuffed should get you Qt=0.8 or lower). 

Nice-looking sub, but that surround looks a bit small for a driver with 18.5mm xmax, but that might be the camera angle. Would love to hear how they actually sound.

How did you order them, btw? They don't seem to be listed in AE's online store.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Call or e-mail them directly they can do custom build items also.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Brian Steele said:


> How are you planning to use them? The name suggests infinite-baffle, but the specs suggest sealed (e.g. 1.25 cu.ft., stuffed should get you Qt=0.8 or lower).
> 
> Nice-looking sub, but that surround looks a bit small for a driver with 18.5mm xmax, but that might be the camera angle. Would love to hear how they actually sound.
> 
> How did you order them, btw? They don't seem to be listed in AE's online store.


I questioned the specs as well. I definately expected the QTC to be above .5.


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

bassfromspace said:


> I questioned the specs as well. I definately expected the QTC to be above .5.


That's because your expecting the qtc to be the overall q in an IB application. In a normal case where the area is sufficiently infinite, then it is. In a car trunk, I know at least the 15's model with an overall q of about .5-.6 assuming your trunk has about 15 cubic feet of airspace. I haven't modeled the 12's to see if it works similarly, but that seemed to be his design on the 15's. That's usually pretty close to the overall q audiophiles like their bass at.

I'll be using the AV15h woofers in my car with a similar goal. Since their q is so low they work very well in smallish ported enclosures tuned low when you add in some cabin gain. My actual response curve ported is almost the exact same as IB15 model, except I get 6 decibels of extra headroom and not ever coming close to mechanical limits.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Acoustic Elegance • View topic - Automotive IB15-4ohm now available

Like T3mpest was saying.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

You guys are right on about that. A single IB15 models around .5 Qtc while a pair hits exactly .7 in my trunk of ~14 cubic feet. Working on getting that in the car (almost literally) as we speak


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

Update? How do you like them? Thinking about getting a pair of the IB12's.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Am I a retard or is the IB12 just on their site? How much are these?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

same price as the ib15.

you just have to call them/email them and tell them that's what you want.
they also make 10's.

check the other place. I posted a thread about it. In fact, I just checked it and you commented on it!  




Acoustic Elegance • View topic - Automotive IB10A, IB12A, and IB15A info



> Due to popular demand we are now making automotive versions of our Infinite Baffle series drivers in 10", 12" and the 15" size. Having the smaller 10" and 12" size drivers opens up the options for those who want to mount them in a rear deck, or those who don't have the required height to mount the larger drivers. Both the 10" and 12" drivers are available for $129 each currently. Here are parameters on the full series of drivers.
> 
> IB15A-4 :
> Fs: 20.4Hz
> ...


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> check the other place. I posted a thread about it. In fact, I just checked it and you commented on it!


ROFL...I'm THAT bad :blush:


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Still have not had the time to do anything but watch my equipment collect dust.  Bikini is the Dali Lama on AE stuff MrDave also has a lot of experience.


----------



## RattyMcClelland (Nov 28, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

ruffryderso said:


> Still have not had the time to do anything but watch my equipment collect dust.  Bikini is the Dali Lama on AE stuff MrDave also has a lot of experience.


and he is still being called "bikini" LMAO


----------

